# Kree V2



## Mujahid Padayachy (18/7/22)

Hi All 

Looking for a little guidance. I saw the Kree V2 and I enjoyed the previous one and wanted to know if anyone has purchased this and can help with thoughts, comparisons etc. 

Thank you in advance. 









*** NEW *** Gas Mods Kree V2 RTA


Gas Mods Kree V2 RTA is the updated version of Kree RTA. Gas Mods Kree V2 comes with 22mm diatmer,also can holding 2ml ejuice. And Kree V2 RTA is simplier to replace the coil than the old version, no need to empty the e-juice. And the airflow can be closed when you refill to prevent leaking.the...




www.sirvape.co.za


----------

